# Goodnight Elvis, sleep peacefully.



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Came home from work today looking forward to the bank holiday weekend and found my Western Hognose "Elvis" dead. I'm absolutely destroyed. He was the grumpiest snake I've ever owned with his puffing and head butting and I often joked that he'd been in a bad mood ever since the day I bought him. Most of the time I never saw him, just heard him hissing and this little patch of aspen shaking through the glass if I was doing anything nearby his viv. I thought he was awesome.

Goodnight Elvis you will be missed.


----------

